# A8 (With Piccies)



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Can't go into too much detail but another contender has entered the picture.

Was totally set for a new 730d SE but could now have a possible alternative of a new A8 3.0 Quattro tdi for the same money as the Bimmer or a 3.0 Quattro tdi Exec for about £30 per month more.

On paper not much in it other than the Audi is 1 sec quicker to 62 & does an extra 1 1/2mpg combined. Kit levels are similar & of course the A8 is a slightly newer model as the current 7 Series has been around for a couple of years now.

Big decision as have to keep the car for 2yrs.


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

7 series, the A8 looks very bland IMO or how about the new Jaguar XJ 3.0d, easily better looking than the Germans and it seems to get some amazing reviews http://www.whatcar.com/car-reviews/jagu ... InTheCabin


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

There are so many deals around for larger cars ATM, I was offered a 730D for £350 PCM on 4+23 with 10k per year, the company had 6 of them on a cancelled lease!!!!!

I would shop around, the Jag is stunning


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

andyTT180 said:


> 7 series, the A8 looks very bland IMO or how about the new Jaguar XJ 3.0d, easily better looking than the Germans and it seems to get some amazing reviews http://www.whatcar.com/car-reviews/jagu ... InTheCabin


No deals on the XJ or in fact any Jag currently. I can only assume they have production slots filled as nothing on offer.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jbell said:


> There are so many deals around for larger cars ATM, I was offered a 730D for £350 PCM on 4+23 with 10k per year, the company had 6 of them on a cancelled lease!!!!!
> 
> I would shop around, the Jag is stunning


That's the deal i'm about to take on the BMW, however Audi has entered the frame & it's fair to say they couldn't get anywhere near the price last week but an offer is now on the table.

Not aware of any other deals around at similar price levels on large Exec saloons.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I would have the A8, but that's based on nothing more than I prefer Audis (says the man who got rid of an A4 and a TT to buy a 5 series and a Mini :roll: ).

If they're similar on paper, how are they on the road? Which offers the most convenience in terms of where the dealer is? etc etc.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I think the BMW looks much nicer but once the bad weather arrives I think I would wish I had picked the Audi


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

W7 PMC said:


> andyTT180 said:
> 
> 
> > 7 series, the A8 looks very bland IMO or how about the new Jaguar XJ 3.0d, easily better looking than the Germans and it seems to get some amazing reviews http://www.whatcar.com/car-reviews/jagu ... InTheCabin
> ...


I'd definately say BMW then, the new 7 series is a handsome looking motor 8)


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

W7 PMC said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > There are so many deals around for larger cars ATM, I was offered a 730D for £350 PCM on 4+23 with 10k per year, the company had 6 of them on a cancelled lease!!!!!
> ...


Screw them to the ground, they will deal just to get the business, sales of cars that size are going down constantly. I was offered a C63AMG with Sport Pack for £420 on 6+23 2 months ago!!!!!!!!!!

Try http://www.contracthireandleasing.co.uk


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> I would have the A8, but that's based on nothing more than I prefer Audis (says the man who got rid of an A4 and a TT to buy a 5 series and a Mini :roll: ).
> 
> If they're similar on paper, how are they on the road? Which offers the most convenience in terms of where the dealer is? etc etc.


Really nothing in it in most areas. The only key points are the Audi is Quattro & a touch more economical, but i've owned an A8 (previous model) & S8 (previous previous model), never a 7 Series.

In the flesh the 7 Series is a tad better looking & has a few more toys, plus in my mind the interior is slightly nicer, although the A8 has a few nice touches.

Bit of an odd one really as not a question i thought i'd be asking myself as all but ordered the 7.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jbell said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > jbell said:
> ...


This i know, but still need to be happy i'm in the best/right car for 2yrs. This is an economy purchase so a C63 wouldn't work & defo no point selling a GT-R in favour of one :wink:

The deal i've been offered on either the A8 or 730d is alot better than any published


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > I would have the A8, but that's based on nothing more than I prefer Audis (says the man who got rid of an A4 and a TT to buy a 5 series and a Mini :roll: ).
> ...


Based on your comments - I'd go with the 7.

I like the A8, and as you say, the quattro sort of wins it - however, you may feel a little samey if you've have a previous A8/S8.

I believe Audi finance deals changed yesterday with a new campaign introduced (I was called about the TT I've ordered and the figures have dropped quite a lot)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

senwar said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


That may explain Audi's call yesterday then.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

W7 PMC said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > Screw them to the ground, they will deal just to get the business, sales of cars that size are going down constantly. I was offered a C63AMG with Sport Pack for £420 on 6+23 2 months ago!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


We get off the table deals, considerable cheaper. The C63 was just an example and bloody cheap.

The A8 will be the new one so different to your previous so might be worth a punt. The 7 is more likely to be "refreshed" than the A8 as it is older.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Given your penchant for very quick cars, is there not a deal to be had on a 740d or the 4.2TDi A8?

Or do all the other figures make the 3.0d the correct engine choice?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jbell said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > jbell said:
> ...


It was the very low cost offered that got me to the signature point for the Bimmer. Audi were nowhere near until a call yesterday so hence the dilemma [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

Whats the benefit of leasing? Is this for personal use?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

W7 PMC said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > We get off the table deals, considerable cheaper. The A8 will be the new one so different to your previous so might be worth a punt. The 7 is more likely to be "refreshed" than the A8 as it is older.
> ...


I assume you have tried both so it is down to you, personally for the A8 as the new one is lovely and I am not a big fan of BMW's.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

chrishumes said:


> Whats the benefit of leasing? Is this for personal use?


It's not Leasing, it's Contract Hire.

Basically you're paying for the benefit of using a car rather than paying to own it. Given the market for car sales, mfctrs still have to produce cars so they offer better than normal deals on certain but very specific models to get them on the road (they're losing money on these cars/deals).

You don't ever own the car so no balloon on the end, once the final monthly payment has been made you simply hand the car back. It's of course aimed at business users, however anyone can enter into a Contract Hire agreement, the only key difference is claiming the VAT on the rentals back. A CH agreement usually includes RFL & Servicing for the life of the agreement (24/36/48mths)

Without going into specifics:

Outright purchase: £60,000
Value after 2yrs: £30,000 so the car has cost £30K over 2yrs.

Similar costs would apply for PCP (with a balloon) or Hire purchase once you've accounted for deposits, monthly payments & depreciation so the car has cost circa £30K to own/run for 2yrs.

Over the same period on the same car with a Special Offer Contract Hire, you'd have paid £11,500. Simples


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jbell said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > jbell said:
> ...


Driven the Bimmer (liked it alot) & going to drive the new A8 later today, however i've owned 2 previously but of course not the current model. Am still siding to the 7 Series, but will have to decide by tomorrow morning.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

W7 PMC said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > I assume you have tried both so it is down to you, personally for the A8 as the new one is lovely and I am not a big fan of BMW's.
> ...


Will be interesting to hear your thoughts, the new A8 is supposed to be superb. Just been offered a RR Evoque for £392 +VAT and am quite tempted.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Kell said:


> Given your penchant for very quick cars, is there not a deal to be had on a 740d or the 4.2TDi A8?
> 
> Or do all the other figures make the 3.0d the correct engine choice?


Don't know if you saw this Paul - as it was at the end of page one...

Just wondering.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jbell said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > jbell said:
> ...


The A8 was very nice & if anything a slightly better wofter than the BMW, however i still think it's very samey when viewed alongside all the other big Audi's. Very little difference between A6/A7/A8. Like the idea of the A8 as it's quicker & ever so slightly more economical, but i've never owned a 7 Series & i feel it's a tad better looking.

To have one built would preclude a deal on the Audi as the car would need registering before 31st Dec & the Audi production lines must be slightly busier than BMW as an A8 ordered today would not arive until Jan. Most A8's on their was over or already landed are either Silver with black interior, Quartz Grey with black interior or Black with black interior, which tbh all look a bit bland on such a big car. An Ibis White one is available but our Q5 is Ibis & my GT-R is white so i kinda fancied dark blue exterior & beige/cream interior.

Not a great deal on an Evoque unless it's fully loaded as why would you pay that much for a £30k car when you can get a £60k car for less


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Given your penchant for very quick cars, is there not a deal to be had on a 740d or the 4.2TDi A8?
> ...


Did see it, but the bigger engines are not on offer. As for pace, the 3.0tdi A8 is only .6sec slower to 62 than the 4.2tdi & at 6.1 for the sprint is fairly rapid for car/engine, plus it's combined mpg is 43mpg


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

W7 PMC said:


> Not a great deal on an Evoque unless it's fully loaded as why would you pay that much for a £30k car when you can get a £60k car for less


They go for a premium at the moment, A CLS 350 CDi Sport was the same money last week but all went in 1 hour


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Cancelled the 7 Series Order & have decided on the A8 

Upped the ante slightly as have opted for the SE Exec, Just got to decide on colour combos but i'm leaning towards Ibis or Glacier White with black interior or Night Blue with Velvet Beige interior


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> but i'm leaning towards Ibis or Glacier White with black interior or Night Blue with Velvet Beige interior





W7 PMC said:


> An Ibis White one is available but our Q5 is Ibis & my GT-R is white so i kinda fancied dark blue exterior & beige/cream interior.


 :roll:


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Glad you went with the A8. Saw one came past me this evening and they do look mean especially with though new fangled LED headlights ... the current BMW 7 series pales in comparison.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > but i'm leaning towards Ibis or Glacier White with black interior or Night Blue with Velvet Beige interior
> ...


Ideally i would prefer the Night Blue with Velvet or Silk Beige interior, however only 1 available in production & that has a weird colour dash trim that i don't think i'd like in the flesh, plus it has comfort seats which pushed the price up quite a bit.

Most on the system are silver with black interior which looks very samey as alot of A6's in the same colour. Never seen an A8 in white but have seen several A7's & the colour suits it.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

hope88 said:


> Glad you went with the A8. Saw one came past me this evening and they do look mean especially with though new fangled LED headlights ... the current BMW 7 series pales in comparison.


Mine will unlikely have the LED headlamps as it's an £1800 option


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Why not the A7 Paul?

Seen some recent pictures of it at Motorshows and with the right wheels and details on it - it looks stunning i think 

Paul


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Redscouse said:


> Why not the A7 Paul?
> 
> Seen some recent pictures of it at Motorshows and with the right wheels and details on it - it looks stunning i think
> 
> Paul


Do quite like the A7 & with the right wheels they look kinda mean, however no deals available & as such an A8 it is.

Ordered Glacier White with Black interior & it's due at the dealers today but i'll be waiting until the 9th Dec to collect.

Although it's no GT-R, i'm really looking forward to some luxury wafting whilst cutting my motoring costs by 2/3rds.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Just been informed my car has arrived at the dealers & it looks stunning in Glacier White 8) . Only a couple in this colour have come to the UK so far & i'm resisting going for a peek but am holding out for the surprise. Seen one in Ibis but i'm told that Glacier is a blend of Ibis & Suzuka so hopefully it suits the car.

Should be collecting either Wed or Fri next week.


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

W7 PMC said:


> Just been informed my car has arrived at the dealers & it looks stunning in Glacier White 8) . Only a couple in this colour have come to the UK so far & i'm resisting going for a peek but am holding out for the surprise. Seen one in Ibis but i'm told that Glacier is a blend of Ibis & Suzuka so hopefully it suits the car.
> 
> Should be collecting either Wed or Fri next week.


Thats great news, hope you enjoy it 

Make sure you upload plenty of pics once you get it


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Got any pics yet? Saw the vid on FB but it didn't give much away.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Kell said:


> Got any pics yet? Saw the vid on FB but it didn't give much away.


+1


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Will get some piccies up before the weekend. By the time i got home yesterday it was dark & pi$$ing down so i couldn't take ony photos. I'll take some today/tomorrow & upload them 

She's a lovely colour & so far it's exceeded my expectations.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Not the best piccies as was pi$$ing down & car's dirty, however you get the idea 

http://community.webshots.com/album/575 ... S?start=36

Will take some better piccies when she's clean & the sun is around. Am really enjoying the car though & so far the average MPG is 38.9


----------



## Ancien-TT (Sep 22, 2007)

Very Nice and I am sure you will love it. I ran a petrol one until summer 2010 and it was so comfortable. Amazing on long journeys. It almost felt like you were driving around with your lounge. Probably sounds weird but you will get the idea after a while. In 6 years it cost me nothing but servicing and brake pads/discs. The only downside was 23mpg! Enjoy.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Very nice! much nicer than the newer 7 series imo!


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I like that a lot. The colour is very different to Ibis and it suits the "weight" of the car very well in my opinion. And the spec looks excellent. I had a VW Phaeton for a bit and once you've piloted something that big for a while driving a "normal" sized car like a TT suddenly becomes so, so, easy. Enjoy!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Thanks & i'm really enjoying the car.

Had a previous model A8 (4.2 V8) but only kept that for 4 months & then jumped into a B7 RS4. Amazed that the tdi can actually achieve 40mpg quite easily, but i'll get to prove this fully on Monday when i've a 250 mile drive South to Suffolk.

Loving the 8 speed box as is so smooth & suits the car perfectly, also really like the colour as it's got chrome accents in various places which go very well with the off white white. The new DIS which kind of floats in the centre of the dash is really nice looking. Not found anything yet that i don't like & am happy this will be my ride for the next couple of years.

Even pleased with the sound quality from the standard stereo. It's certainly as good as the Bose i had in previous Audi's, but not quite as rich as the B&O in the Q5, however B&O in the A8 is over £6K  so i'm happy with standard 

Will post better piccies when i get chance.


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Looks Fantastic, Very classy 8)

Stunning interior too


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It looks surprisingly good in white. Thought it might not suit the car, but it does.

The only thing I'm unsure about is the wood inside.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Kell, i know exactly what you mean as i'm certainly not a fan of plastic woods on cars, however in the A8 it's very dark & looks quite fetching against the Piona Black inlays & Brushed Ali inlays. Sounds an odd combo but it does work.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'm totally with you - we didn't want wood in ours, and wanted Aluminium, but I don't even notice it now.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

But will it be going on the strip in Feb/Mar..may have to widen the entrance gates and widen the track.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Very nice Paul - imposing looking beast ! Looking forward to seeing it on Wednesday


----------

